# EN World KickStarter - Issues?



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2013)

For some reason, it is not taking my pledge...will try a different browser later.  No error messages or showing anything in issue, just never moves from the pledge page...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, saw this in the IE8 Browser...Webpage error details...so try from another browser...damn work IE8. 



> User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; InfoPath.3; .NET4.0C)
> Timestamp: Thu, 17 Jan 2013 13:18:51 UTC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2013)

Eeek.  I can't do anything about Kickstarter.com, unfortunately.

What I am going to do, though is add a separate PayPal option for those who can't use Kickstarter for whatever reason.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Eeek.  I can't do anything about Kickstarter.com, unfortunately.
> 
> What I am going to do, though is add a separate PayPal option for those who can't use Kickstarter for whatever reason.




It is funny as I have KickStarted on 5 projects and this is the only one that I have an issue with, must be the crossing of the pond.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 18, 2013)

Morrus,

I was poking through the Kickstarter things and saw one I liked, but it is sold out. Though it's a bit more detailed than I had thought. Could we donate to have an illustration done of a fantasy character? I mean, I have two (one from a super-powered anime-knock off and another from a number of D&D campaigns) that I would like to actually have illustrated. Maybe a proper donation through the PayPal set up to get to send the information on one character to be illustrated? Just without it being an NPC in Zeitgiest (unless you guys like 'er, then we could talk about that). I think it'd be really cool to have those, get them framed and up on the wall.

Anyway, thought I'd suggest it.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2013)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> Morrus,
> 
> I was poking through the Kickstarter things and saw one I liked, but it is sold out. Though it's a bit more detailed than I had thought. Could we donate to have an illustration done of a fantasy character? I mean, I have two (one from a super-powered anime-knock off and another from a number of D&D campaigns) that I would like to actually have illustrated. Maybe a proper donation through the PayPal set up to get to send the information on one character to be illustrated? Just without it being an NPC in Zeitgiest (unless you guys like 'er, then we could talk about that). I think it'd be really cool to have those, get them framed and up on the wall.
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd suggest it.




The reason we could do that for just $25 is because we'd be having illos of NPCs done for the AP anyway, so it isn't that much of a stretch to have a backer describe them.  The image is essentially subsidized by adventure path funds we have to spend whether or not a backer describes the NPC!

If they were just custom illos of characters we weren't going to do anyway, we could certainly do that, but it would cost drastically more.  And that was just for head shots; full body would be even more.

So in short - yes, we can do that.  But how much would you pay for it?  The numbers have to work!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 18, 2013)

All done...issue was with Adobe Add-ons in IE8, soon as I disabled, I pledged!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2013)

Super awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 22, 2013)

Morrus said:


> The reason we could do that for just $25 is because we'd be having illos of NPCs done for the AP anyway, so it isn't that much of a stretch to have a backer describe them.  The image is essentially subsidized by adventure path funds we have to spend whether or not a backer describes the NPC!
> 
> If they were just custom illos of characters we weren't going to do anyway, we could certainly do that, but it would cost drastically more.  And that was just for head shots; full body would be even more.
> 
> So in short - yes, we can do that.  But how much would you pay for it?  The numbers have to work!




Good point. I'm still curious, just for my own knowledge, what such a venture's average price would be. I'll keep eyes and ears open, in case you have a need for another NPC or two. I'll revisit Kickstarter again once I get paid for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Morrus!

Noticed the new option on the Kickstarter today for having your character illustrated. Noticed that one of them had already been nabbed. Going to see if I can scrape up $317 US and hop on one of those in the next 3 weeks. Honestly, I hope they sell out.  Nice to see EnWorld back up after last night's maintenance.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm also having problems paying... my understanding is that US to UK payments are spotty on Kickstarter. The only card I have that's a payment option keeps getting declined. Even tried multiple browsers. 

Besides PayPal (which doesn't count toward the KS totals), is there any way to get Amazon payments enabled on the KS?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 26, 2013)

Sir Brennen said:


> I'm also having problems paying... my understanding is that US to UK payments are spotty on Kickstarter. The only card I have that's a payment option keeps getting declined. Even tried multiple browsers.
> 
> Besides PayPal (which doesn't count toward the KS totals), is there any way to get Amazon payments enabled on the KS?




There isn't.  I don't qualify for Amazon payments because I'm not resident in the US and do not have a US bank account.  It's aggravating, but I don't make the rules.


----------

